# Anchor points, woes of a small nose and a flat face, and a clicker.



## Chomp (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello, I know a photo would be immensely better, but I don't really have anyone convenient to take pictures. So I hope this crudely drawn picture would suffice some.
Been self teaching myself and there's been a whole lot less people at the place I shoot at that are kind enough to help observe me. So here goes:







I shoot barebow, 66" recurve at the moment at 30#. My draw length seems to be 27.5"

I had just recently switched from side-of-face (thumb at the back of jaw + index finger at a tooth = inconsistencies and string hitting my mouth) to a more concrete anchoring where my thumb "hooks" the back of my jaw, web of hand resting along the underside of jaw bone and index finger on the right angle of the chin. 
Aside from the addition of my mouth corner touching the string, _I was wondering if there is some other anchor orientation made for small nose+flat faces?_
I tried different face orientations in order to incorporate my nose but all of it just had my head tilted in positions I most likely will not get used to naturally, that and I also began pinching the arrow hardcore.

While the jawline/corner-of-mouth is lot more consistent than my earlier anchoring system, I had just found myself creeping ~0.5in while trying to measure my own draw length (it's a weird system I used), which would explain why a few shots would sometimes land a bit higher or lower than the rest of my group. Would also indicate my anchor isn't as solid as I had thought.
This brings me to my second question:
_Should I start using a clicker?_ Or should i really try and make a friend/join a club?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Just from what you have described, it seems that in moving your anchor, you also moved the string away from the centerline of your eye. Try to position the string so that it lands along the inner edge of the riser and not in the center as you currently have it pictured when at full draw; the tip of the arrow should be just to the left of that in your peripheral vision.

Yes, a draw check (clicker) would assist you to develop and maintain a much more consistent DL. Also, make sure that you're using a tab with a ledge and that the ledge sits slightly above the top of the tab so that you can solidly anchor it onto your face reference.

Yes, joining a club, at your stage would be very helpful as many would be very happy to provide advice. 

Also, asking these same questions over on the FITA JOAD forum will get you a lot more responses. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24

Here are a few pick from the Beijing Olympics of archers and their anchors. These images show a solid anchor with optimal string position. 

View attachment 1845730


View attachment 1845731


View attachment 1845732


----------



## Chomp (Jan 5, 2014)

thanks, I'm gonna start over on working on a more reliable anchor from zero. 
And I guess I'll begin trekking to that "far-ish" club and see what'll come out of that.


----------

